# How to block and counter kick



## grumpywolfman (Jul 2, 2012)

I was doing some research on Youtube tonight, and came across some useful tips by Bas Rutten that I thought I'd share. There are two parts to the video:

PART 1





PART 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwrel&v=8xINhzuJ2hw&NR=1


----------



## Snakeface (Jul 2, 2012)

Man, I've never seen anyone block a Roundhouse kick with their forearms. That's weird.


----------



## WC_lun (Jul 2, 2012)

Not a big fan of using forearms to block roundhouses.  Last resort okay, but otherwise you are blocking the power being delivered behind the surface of a large bone by a sketchy base behind a smaller bone.  Ask Frank Shamrock how that turns out.  There are ways to do this, but it requires keeping the force of the kick from hitting square on the forearm.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 2, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Not a big fan of using forearms to block roundhouses.  Last resort okay, but otherwise you are blocking the power being delivered behind the surface of a large bone by a sketchy base behind a smaller bone.  Ask Frank Shamrock how that turns out.  There are ways to do this, but it requires keeping the force of the kick from hitting square on the forearm.


The only forearm block Ive ever used is kind of like a back-diagonal push. But yeah, its unreliable. Even if you take the impact, i find that theres too much of a chance of your forearm getting pushed right out of the way, getting you hit regardless, albeit with less force. Which is barely an improvement.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 2, 2012)

Snakeface said:


> Man, I've never seen anyone block a Roundhouse kick with their forearms. That's weird.



_Absorb what is useful, discard what is not, add what is uniquely your own. ~_ Bruce Lee


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 2, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Not a big fan of using forearms to block roundhouses. Last resort okay, but otherwise you are blocking the power being delivered behind the surface of a large bone by a sketchy base behind a smaller bone. Ask Frank Shamrock how that turns out. There are ways to do this, but it requires keeping the force of the kick from hitting square on the forearm.



Yep, good point .... Frank Shamrock in his own words: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CiXaE76I-A&feature=related


----------



## PoolMan (Aug 26, 2012)

The only time I would block a roundhouse kick with my forearms/elbows is if I stepped in and hit my opponent on the thigh of their striking leg. It would be more of a strike then a block.


----------



## SAAMAG (Sep 16, 2012)

Generally for a high kick you're going to evade...meaning leaning back, stepping away or in the same direction as the kick.   You can counter the kick with a teep, a cut kick, counter punch, catch and punch, catch and knee, catch and sweep, and etc.  But blocking with the arms is quite commonplace as well.  Do you know what one of the reasons is for the guard being as wide and high as it is as opposed to tight like a boxer's?  Because of the kicks and the need to have your arms ready to counter them.


----------

